# Stephen Marshall: Westminster Divine



## ADKing (Oct 19, 2009)

I came across this interesting essay today on a very influential Puritan and member of the Westminster Assembly about whom, hitherto, I had known very little. 

Certain Considerations: A New View of Stephen Marshall ~ Alana Cain Scott ~ The Quarterly Journal of Ideology

Besides being biographical it offers interesting insights into the politics of the era and the "Grand Debate".


----------

